# Our new Daughter



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Here is a pic of the newest addition to our family. Her name is Isabell Mary Green and was born on the 5th and she was about 7 weeks early and weighed in at 4lbs. 15oz. She is still in the hospital but doing well.









My son Dylan and I checking on Isabell









Two babies in one year. Wow what a year 2007 has been for us.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Congratulations on your newest addition! Have a happy holiday season...


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*job well done there dad and mom*

congrats nice looking young lady you have there.  looks like you better trade the f-450 for a minivan


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Congratulation, two in one year, busy people  , nice looking family !!!!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Congratulations. I see your smart enough to not post a pic of your wife after such matters...


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Conga-rats! My new niece who was born on Nov. 1st, she is also an Isabelle, spelled a bit differently. That seems to be the 'it' name this year! Your Isabell is adorable, you've got one of each, lucky you! Two babies in one year? Around here those are called Irish Twins, I don't know why. Enjoy them


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

She is a cutie!

Keith


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Congratulations! I can tell by the look on his face, Dylan cannot wait to get her home. Play, play, play, fight, fight, fight,, reminds me of the good ole days..
Enjoy those little ones, they grow up so fast....


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Matt,

She's so cute. I hope to see her at the Bee School in February! Tell your wife hi.

Lisa Yowell


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Ann said:


> ...My new niece who was born on Nov. 1st...


That is my birthday as well! But warn your sister or brother that they will spend the next several years juggling baking a birthday cake while handing out Halloween candy! My Mom says she never thought of that...


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Well. GOD willing Isabell will be coming home Saturday or Sunday. Isn't she cute. I can't help myself I am proud.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

She is a cutie. best wishes for the family.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

You should be proud of that little gal. Better get you a big stick. 
Your going to need it when she gets older to help big brother keep the boys away from her.


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

she's a beauty !!! congrats on the homecoming. 

2 babies in one year..wow, that's efficient!


----------

